
America Is Regressing into a Developing Nation for Most People - monsieurpng
http://evonomics.com/america-regressing-developing-nation-people/
======
sova
Although an interesting write-up, I hesitate with anything that dichotomizes
complex systems into only 2 options, as there are many spots on the spectrum
and continuum of economic means and balance. Although "developing world" is
true, and I can see the visual of rich people behind fences and poor people in
the streets, there is actually a lot of gradation in our economic system(a)
that does not support a "two party approach." I find it very intriguing that
most researchers on the American continent split thinks into binary systems,
like organizing your wardrobe into left socks and right socks, it really
glazes over a lot of fidelity.

~~~
Nomentatus
Whereas I tend to reject analyses (literally meaning splitting) that can't
even come up with one meaningful division. The whole point of the article is
that while there's still some variety, we're losing a huge part of the
economic ecosystem in the middle, that is, that we're dichotimizing; if you
have contravening statistics, by all means provide them.

~~~
sova
I have no data to contest this article, I agree with the findings just based
on my own common sense. There is not enough elaboration on how to fix the
situation, though, which is my main interest these days.

>What can we do?

 _We’ve been digging ourselves into a hole for over forty years, but Temin
says that we know how to stop digging. If we spent more on domestic rather
than military activities, then the middle class would not vanish as quickly.
The effects of technological change and globalization could be altered by
political actions. We could restore and expand education, shifting resources
from policies like mass incarceration to improving the human and social
capital of all Americans. We could upgrade infrastructure, forgive mortgage
and educational debt in the low-wage sector, reject the notion that private
entities should replace democratic government in directing society, and focus
on embracing an integrated American population. We could tax not only the
income of the rich, but also their capital._

 _The cost of not doing these things, Temin warns, is incalculably high, and
even the rich will end up paying for it_

It's true! Even the wealthy would benefit tremendously from wealth
redistribution. It's sad that it's not a more ordinary thought in the US. But,
the nation is not becoming a dual economy, it is becoming a singular economy
with a growing class of people completely un-involved in the economic
happenings of the land. A more inclusionary, participatory system would solve
a lot of the issues right off the bat, but to fully embrace capacity-economic-
participation our culture needs to grow more kind and inclusive in tandem.

~~~
Nomentatus
There's no shortage of data about steeply growing inequality, here's just one
recent article that caught my attention, by Ray Dalio, no less, saying it's up
by six times: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/our-biggest-economic-
social-p...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/our-biggest-economic-social-
political-issue-two-economies-ray-dalio)

